# Clayed, waxed and ready for winter



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Took advantage of a clear, dry yesterday to carry out the above.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Took advantage of a clear, dry yesterday to carry out the above.


Very classy colour indeed. Very nice.


----------



## jim25 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thats an unusual colour, haven't seen many of them before


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A marvellous specimen, with beautiful plumage too


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thank you one and all.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

So nice, lovely colour


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Fab colour, love it


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a wicked shine & colour


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks great. What wax did you use?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Autoglym High Definition. 
I've used some good waxes over the years but that is definitely the best I've had. Easy to apply, so little required and no white residue. Water just flings itself off it. The pictures don't really do it justice. It makes the panels look like glass such is the depth of shine.


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow. Job well done there! Unusual colour but i like it!!


----------

